# Fish keeps sticking head of water....a problem or no?



## seyz

My fish keeps coming to the top of the tank and sticking his head out of the water? Is this something to be concerned about or is it just a weird fish?


----------



## MediaHound

Probably a curious fish... what kind of fish is it?
Is it only when you walk up to the tank or even if you are across the room?
Is it looking at you when it does it or just looking anywhere?


----------



## seyz

gouramie. he does it all the time even when i am not looking. 

we jsut changed the water and he's an old fish. he normally chills in the corner doing nothing. he barely even comes up for food. now he's still in his corner but he's actually moving in one spot and coming up to the tank. that fish barely moved at all before now he's coming up and moving......pH and amonia levels are good. he's one of the only fish in a 10 gallon tank. i don't want him to die or anthing.


----------



## seyz

he's stopped now. maybe it was because i put a decorative object in the tank. he likes to hide behind them and maybe that was what he was missing?


----------



## MediaHound

yea apparently so, heh!


----------



## suzscott

being a labyrinth fish I wouldn't worry about it. I personally worry more if he wasnt coming up to the surface


----------

